# All about individual therapy



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been wanting to go to individual therapy for a long time, but I am afraid and not sure how to proceed.

I have issues in my marriage, and a lot of issues outside of it including depression, childhood sexual assault, and a terminally ill mother.

My husband is not supportive of therapy at all. He thinks therapists don't care about their clients and just take their money. I think he had a bad experience in the past with a therapist. 

He has told me he won't support me "wasting" our money on therapy and that I should learn to fix myself. I plan to use money I inherited from a relative to pay for therapy. 

He thinks I'm not "trying" hard enough to get over my past and my current depression and tells me my only problem is that I'm too negative and I feel sorry for myself too much.

How did individual therapy help you? How did you find a therapist? How did you know they would actually help and not just take your money? How did you prepare yourself for therapy? Is it possible to "help yourself" and avoid therapy like my husband thinks?

Thanks!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Based on your other posts, your husband is a bullying control freak, bordering on (if not past) abusive. I would recommend doing the opposite of whatever he says when it comes to self help. And I'm being serious.

C


----------

